# MOVING Sale at Detailer's Domain! Stock up on your detailin



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is how you can all help us out with the move, we don't want to pay someone to help us move so you will be the beneficiary of this!

20% OFF!

USE "MOVING" AT CHECKOUT AND ORDER UP.

END DATE: APRIL 13,09

www.detailersdomain.com

(NOTE: IF THE ITEM IS OUT OF STOCK AND YOU CAN WAIT ON THE BACKORDER THAT'S GREAT IT WILL SHIP WHEN WE GET INTO THE NEW LOCATION, IF YOU CAN NOT WE WILL CREDIT YOU BACK THE FUNDS FOR THAT ITEM)[/B]

Some pictures of the progress, we also have a warehouse down the street now to store pallets


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow - Hope you get the new place all ***** and span - It looks like it will be a great space


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

I hope so too thanks!


----------

